# White bumps on stalks and stems...



## SensiStarFan (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi all,
  I didn't want to put this in the "sick plants and problems" section because I don't really think it is a problem, I just got to wondering what this is.  I have noticed in the past little white bumps on the stalks and stems near the base of my plants as they age.  They don't seem to have any negative effects on the plants, I'm just wondering what these things are.
  Thanks everyone,
-SSF-


----------



## frankcos (Feb 24, 2011)

maybe its bark starting to form...


----------



## Melvan (Feb 24, 2011)

It's roots trying to come out, it's called root initialization. Don't worry about it.


----------



## SensiStarFan (Feb 24, 2011)

Melvan2 said:
			
		

> It's roots trying to come out, it's called root initialization. Don't worry about it.


Thanks Melvan2,
hmmmmmm......makes me wonder if cloning from these areas would be easier then?
-SSF-


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 24, 2011)

those are normal stem bumps that form on the woody base of a plant.


----------



## Melvan (Feb 25, 2011)

SensiStarFan said:
			
		

> Thanks Melvan2,
> hmmmmmm......makes me wonder if cloning from these areas would be easier then?
> -SSF-



No it wouldn't. You want to take cuts that are new, very green, and very fleshy. Are you having trouble getting your cuts to root?


----------



## babysnakess (Feb 25, 2011)

I was having trouble cloning until I tried root shooters, all of my cuttings rooted.


----------

